# Hibernating a HP dv6000 laptop (dv6871us) fails

## Xanadu

(grumble grumble.  This is the second time I'm typing all this.  I'm still not used to the damn touchpad... grumble grumble)

I got a HP dv6871us (dv6000 series) last week.  So far everything is fine with it.  There's an issue with the built-in webcam, but that's food for a different thread.  I can't get this thing to suspend.  I have a good amount of suspending laptops as this machine is replacing a older Toshiba 4600 whose panel met an untimely fate with a Wii remote.  :Rolling Eyes:  I've had that machine suspending to ram and disk fine for the past 3+ years (maybe more like 4, I forget).  I also have a Dell desktop that suspend (to disk 100% fine) as well.  So, I'm tryingto say that I have experience with this and am not a total n00b at getting Linux / Gentoo to suspend a machine.

This one is a whole new beast.  It will not suspend.

There are ((3x2)x2 ways of suspending a machine (that I can see) total of 12 ways...:

Letting Suspend2 do it:

 - to RAM: C3 C4 C5

 - to disk: C3 C4 C5

Not letting Suspend 2 do it:

 - to RAM: C3 C4 C5

 - to disk: C3 C4 C5

You get 12.  Yes, I've tried all combinations (as far as I can remember).  As far as the BIOS goes, there is only one mention of anything having to do with any kind of power management.  There is a setting to enable or disable "Processor C4 state".  I've tried all the above combinations with the setting both enabled or disabled (default: enabled).  We're up to 24 different combinations.

I've also found through Google only one thing that I hadn't thought of; passing "no-halt" to the kernel at boot because:

```
        no-hlt          [BUGS=X86-32] Tells the kernel that the hlt

                        instruction doesn't work correctly and not to

                        use it.
```

It didn't help.  We're now up to 48 different combination of suspending a machine with Linux.   :Shocked: 

Here's two logs:

hibernate-ram:

 *Quote:*   

> hibernate-ram: Using implicit configuration file /etc/hibernate/ram.conf
> 
> hibernate-ram: Trying method in ususpend-ram.conf...
> 
> hibernate-ram: Including configuration from common.conf
> ...

 

And to disk:

 *Quote:*   

> Starting suspend at Sat Jun 28 13:58:41 EDT 2008
> 
> Jun 28 13:58:42.21 hibernate: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...
> 
> Jun 28 13:58:42.45 hibernate: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ...
> ...

 

They both fail in basically the exact same spot.  It seems to be when the kernel tells the machine to actually do the power off (I think).  The speakers make the pop of the sound card shutting down then a short time later, the machine goes dead.  Like dead, dead.  The CapsLock won't light the LED kind of dead.  Also, to show how dead it gets, Alt+SysRq+b doesn't even work.  :Sad:    I have to hold the kill switch until the machine powers off.

With the to disk, it looks like it collects all the info it plans to store in my swap partition (with is the size of my RAM even though I shouldn't need it to be that large, I needs to be on the safe-side for testing).  When it goes to actually WRITE the info is when it goes boom.  It seems to be the same for suspend-to-ram, when it goes to actually SAVE the data it's collected.

Again, I kinda know what I'm doing with getting Linux to suspend a machine as I have a few that do it just fine.  Can someone point out to me something that it seems I'm to dense to notice on my own?  Please?

This machine is rather fast and normal booting and shutting down takes about as long as my old Toshiba to come out of hibernate.  I am in a few different places on the course of just a week on a regular basis and hibernating / suspending has been a MUCH better solution than cold booting all the damn time...

Anyway, anyone have any ideas?

Please?

Thank you!

(EDIT)

I just thought I'd mention that the kernel can indeed power off the machine if I tell it to shut it down.  Rebooting is fine also.  This is an issue with suspending / hibernating only, it seems.

----------

## pedro3

If noone else has a better idea, I suggest you follow this guy's lead to determine the exact point where things fail. And yes I know its a Ubuntu link but in my opinion that guy should be using Gentoo ^^

AFAIK hlt is a "fake" CPU instruction in which the CPU does nothing (to cool it down), not related to suspend/hibernate.

----------

